# Dublin River Boots v Dubarrys? Help me!



## arwenplusone (15 January 2008)

Posted a day or so ago about whether Dubarrys are worth the money/how long they last.  My boot situation has now reached crisis point and I need to make my mind up! (my left foot is that used to being wet/muddy it may begin to dissolve soon...)

Anyone got the Dublin River type boots (like Dubarry only a fraction of the price)?  Are they any good or just a cheap imitation?  

I'm happy to pay the money for the Dubarrys if I know they are worth it!  Help please!   
	
	
		
		
	


	









(oh and please no ariat cowboy boot recommendations - I'm sure they are lovely but NOT for me.  lol  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## eventersrus (15 January 2008)

l would love dubarrys if l could afford them,all l can say is my friend who is freelance instructor and workaholic has a pair and loves them! She treats them the same as wellies and so far are still perfect!


----------



## only_me (15 January 2008)

got dubarrys for christmas - i love them! they are great but i would not use them for everyday use,but i only wear them at shows and at events etc. 
prefer dubarrys as i got the new ones, and in my mind the dublin boots are just immitations!

for everyday use you cant beet hunter wellys!


----------



## Albertina (15 January 2008)

I had a pair of Dubarrys for xmas but can't comment on them yet as I haven't worn them.

I don't want to get them dirty


----------



## arwenplusone (15 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
got dubarrys for christmas - i love them! they are great but i would not use them for everyday use,but i only wear them at shows and at events etc. 
prefer dubarrys as i got the new ones, and in my mind the dublin boots are just immitations!

for everyday use you cant beet hunter wellys! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My hunter wellies are broken.  Second pair in 9 months  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dubarrys sound pretty durable.....


----------



## only_me (15 January 2008)

ohh... well i have hunters that i have had for 2 years and wear them every day so i guess i have been lucky! lol

dubarrys might be worth a shot then!

*oh and sorry to anyone who noticed my spelling mistake - i meant beat!*


----------



## MillionDollar (15 January 2008)

I'd love some Dubarry's but I simply cannot spend £230 on boots that I will wear in mud  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So I might some of these instead....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TOGGI-Colombus-Cou...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alphanumeric (15 January 2008)

I got Dubarrys as an Xmas pressie for Xmas 2006.  Since then they have been used as general yard boots (ie: hiking through muddy fields, mucking out, some riding etc), polished and going to shows boots, as well as days hiking in the Scottish Highlands, cycling to work in London/out to the horse and a full week working at HOYS in October.  Although they now look 'worn', I've not had a single problem with them, they are still the most comfy things in the world and I still love and worship them as much as the day I got them!!!


----------



## m3gan (15 January 2008)

I also have had my dubarrys for over a year, wear them every day for walking the dog, riding , mucking out sometimes,
but try to wear hunters for that job! i have had them reheeled a week ago as i had worn them down. I think they are great. I bought them brand new on ebay direct from Ireland for £125.


----------



## fruity (15 January 2008)

I got my Dubarry's about 3 years ago and have worn them everyday since for everything! Dog walking,riding,Waitrose shopping! etc i love them and i got them for £100 as my OH works on the Estate where they are stockists! They are finally giving up as there is a crease along the top of the foot where they have got dry and cracked,to be fair i have never oiled them so they have lasted well really! I'm rubbish about keeping anything nice! I'm a bit too spoilt for my own good.

I wouldn't get the immitations personally but thats just my preference and the snobiness coming out slightly ....... 
 <font color="blue">  </font> 
(goes and hides)


----------



## _April_ (15 January 2008)

I've had my Dubarry's for nearly a year.

I wear them in all weather as my yard boots.
They have even been to some music festivals 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They are good as new.  I love them!


----------



## Quarrybank (16 January 2008)

I'm having the same dilema. However having spoken to the local tack shop (who sell Dublin river boots but not dubarrys) they told me the difference is that the Dublin boots don't have goretex in them, so are not 100% waterproof. The leather is waterproof but if you stood in water your feet would get damp  
	
	
		
		
	


	




The dubarry's however are goretex lined as well as the waterproof leather, so should be 100% waterproof &amp; much warmer as your feet wont get damp. As goretex is expensive, that's why they cost so much more.
As they lost a sale on giving me this info I believe them &amp; have decided to save up &amp; take the plunge &amp; get the dubarry's  
	
	
		
		
	


	




So excited as I've wanted them for ages &amp; decided if I get 2nd best I'll prob regret it in the long run.


----------



## arwenplusone (16 January 2008)

Quarrybank this is what I am thinking.  And Fruity, no need to hide - I confess I am a bit of a snob too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now, where can I get them for £125!?!!


----------



## pnap (16 January 2008)

I work in a saddlery part time and we recently had a woman in replacing a pair of Dubarry's she bought 16 in Ireland 10+ years ago.  I've had mine 18 months, wear them everyday, been in water the lot with them - excellent.  Also just got a pair of liners with fake fur stuff round the top of them which are incredibly impractible for mucking out etc but are so warm.


----------



## ecrozier (16 January 2008)

I've been having EXACTLY the same dilema Arwen, and now having raead this it looks like I'll be requesting the Dubarrys for my birthday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....and next Christmas......
Unless I can get some for £125   or even £100 - Fruity, can R still get them from the estate?!?!??!  He and JP may need to have words


----------



## ecrozier (16 January 2008)

PS all of you with Dubarrys - are they quite wide round the calves?  I've got fat legs   
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## irishdraught (16 January 2008)

I tried on Dubarrys and they do not fit my wide calves - I couldn't get my foot into them as I found them to be quite narrow in the foot. I was amazed when the Dublin boots fit me without any pushing and shoving!!

I would love for a pair of Dubarrys to fit me but it wasn't to be. Bought the Dublin boots and spent what was left on other things!!

They are obviously made for the more elegant type of person and not the short one with wide calves


----------



## ecrozier (16 January 2008)

Hmm, dammit, they might not fit me then.  I'll have to go try a pair on.  Good to know the dublins are an alternative tho!


----------



## Minnies_Mum (16 January 2008)

I have the Dublin boots (not worn them yet, too busy revising!) but they're very comfy.  There was no way I could get Dubarry's and I think the Dublins are a passable imitation and I don't need them to be waterproof- got my Hunters for that.  Incidentally I'm surprised people have had Hunters break on them- I've had mine for nearly 8 years, doing yard work, walking, lambing, dairying and allsorts and they're still fine!


----------



## foxend (16 January 2008)

I think you ought to try both boots on and see which fit you the best.  I choose Dubarrys and use them for course walking only. 

I cant see any reason why they wouldn't stand up to every day use but like ALL leather boots they need looking after, dont forget they're not a rubber welly, they're made out of leather so exactly like your tack they'll need caring for.

Wipe them with a damp cloth after every use and keep up with nourishing them &amp; they should last for years!

ps, Had to laugh (again) at your cowboy comment! - i read it on your 1st post which made me lol!


----------



## fruity (16 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PS all of you with Dubarrys - are they quite wide round the calves?  I've got fat legs   
	
	
		
		
	


	




! 

[/ QUOTE ]

well they are quite baggy on my legs,i don't think they'd be too tight for you.They are quite roomy i think.


----------



## HSC (17 January 2008)

Tried Dubarrys on + found them uncomfy, bought dublin river boots instead, very warm and comfy, do come up big tho!  My friends have got the dublin boots and they're delighted with them too.  Highly recommended but I don't wear them at the yard, wear them with my jeans for casual so can't comment on how waterproof they are etc.


----------



## atf_boy (17 January 2008)

My girlfriend has been asking for a pair but after much searching I can't seem to track down a pair in size 4 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - they told me at Olympia and a local saddlery that there wouldn't be many around until March time....

Sorry not much help on the original topic - she did ask for the Dubarry ones first but I'm not spending all that on a pair of boots to get covered in s***!!


----------

